# Fly shop-Pensacola



## FlyingTies (Nov 16, 2016)

Curious if there has ever been a fly shop in or near Pensacola?

If not, any reason why?

Does the group believe a shop would thrive here in town or no?

All feedback or thoughts welcomed.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

IMHO . I would think it would but you got to do your demographics right. I personally don’t see that many fly fishermen. I love it but have I guy that ties mine. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

There is a tyer that has some stuff in local bait shops and I see a few people in kayaks using flies, but not many. Since I'm in a kayak I don't see what the motorized folks are doing. Theres a self described Master Tyer with a shop in Ft Walton Beach which isn't that far so I'm not sure this area would support a specialized shop unless it was combined with a good guide service. That might fly.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

There was an Orvis shop downtown around 98-2003 or so. I don't know how well they did. I worked downtown then and went in a bit.

They closed when the county began construction on the new commission building and other projects.

I think they may have done better if they had been in a different location.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Our weather isn't bad enough to justify the time of tying your own flies. So once you buy your flies and you need a flats boat for enough sight fishing, you get more bang for your buck with a spinning reel and topwater lures.

I hate to say that because the first fish I ever caught on an artificial was with a fly on a local creek.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Tying flies is an activity in itself. I am not a great fly tyer, but I have tried a good number of my flies. Mostly poppers and simple minnow or some kind of bug imitation. 

I don't always use traditional materials. I use a lot of everyday materials like craft foam, cork, etc, so the cost isn't nearly that of commercial flies.

It is fun to catch fish on a bug that you made yourself. The pond below my house had good hatch of mayflies this year. It was a good deal of fun trying to make something that would approximate the size and profile. I got the fish accustomed to being fed food pellets and tried making a fly that would imitate those. I caught a good number of Bluegill and catfish on my pellet flies.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

We had the Orvis shop downtown and there was a fly fishing shop in the strip next to Tommy Holmes. Just not enough dedicated fly fishers in Pensacola to support a shop.


----------



## FlyingTies (Nov 16, 2016)

I appreciate the feedback. I was more talking about a store like the Orvis store mentioned that was dedicated to mostly fly fishing. That would be gear, rods, reels, clothing, travel gear, etc. It would certainly have flies and fly tying materials, but not solely. It would also have guides that were focused on fly fishing etc that would take out clients.

my father owned a shop in Atlanta, and it was mainly fresh water focused, but they also sold fishing kayaks, yeti, sunglasses, etc. 

My concern, and sounds like confirmed, is that there isn’t enough folks here who focus on fly fishing. I will continue to keep my ears open, and maybe one day give it a go!

Tight lines and happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

There is an Orvis Store in Sandestin.
That is the nearest Fly shop I know of.


----------



## nashvillegroove (Sep 9, 2018)

FlyingTies said:


> I appreciate the feedback. I was more talking about a store like the Orvis store mentioned that was dedicated to mostly fly fishing. That would be gear, rods, reels, clothing, travel gear, etc. It would certainly have flies and fly tying materials, but not solely. It would also have guides that were focused on fly fishing etc that would take out clients.
> 
> my father owned a shop in Atlanta, and it was mainly fresh water focused, but they also sold fishing kayaks, yeti, sunglasses, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## nashvillegroove (Sep 9, 2018)

I encourage you to keep exploring this option. I'm a PT fly fisherman who moved down here in March of 2020. I think this area probably could support a small, good fly shop with some dedicated guides attached. I know that I'd spend some money there and appreciate having the community and gear readily available.


----------



## abacodan (May 17, 2008)

FlyingTies said:


> I appreciate the feedback. I was more talking about a store like the Orvis store mentioned that was dedicated to mostly fly fishing. That would be gear, rods, reels, clothing, travel gear, etc. It would certainly have flies and fly tying materials, but not solely. It would also have guides that were focused on fly fishing etc that would take out clients.
> 
> my father owned a shop in Atlanta, and it was mainly fresh water focused, but they also sold fishing kayaks, yeti, sunglasses, etc.
> 
> ...


I think it has potential also. I supported the Orvis shop, run by the Pearson family. It was actually a beautiful store, and perhaps a bit before it's time. At that time we did have two pretty active fly clubs in Pensacola, I am not active in either any more, but back then we had quite a large group. I believe Flyfishers of Northwest Florida still meets at Miraflores Park on 17th just up from the Railroad Trestle. It would be good to check in with those guys. Also stop by Jeweler's Trade Shop and speak with Corbett Davis, as he has tremendous knowledge and is always willing to share, and also give you his input relative to retail potential downtown. I only saltwater flyfish, and have chase bonefish all over the caribbean over the years, as well as many offshore species, and will definitely support your effort. Much rather support local business than internet. Table has been leveled now somewhat with sales tax being collected on top of shipping. I say go for it, just be sure you're well capitalized going in!


----------



## msagro1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I went fly fishing for the first time last year. I now own 2 rods and all small assortment of flies. It was a struggle at first to find my gear, because our Pensacola Academy Sports has 0 fly fishing gear. I have seen a few boats up river fly fishing also. My flats boat has been down since Nov. with a sick 2005 V-Max 150 (that no one can seem to diagnose) so I haven’t been able to check the bays and grass flats for the saltwater action. I have gotten supplies from Buck and Bass on Pine Forest Rd. They have a small, decent fly rod section. No high dollar stuff that I saw. Bass Pro in Daphne fly rod section was closed down last week( could of been a remodel) But they weren’t supporting he habit at the moment, so Imo, I think a dedicated shop in p-cola would be a struggle.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

I fly fish often but usually bring a spinning rod with me incase the wind picks up to the point where casting is not feasible. I typically fish in the bay, around Destin pass and near shore. I have also went out in search of weed lines offshore and have been successful at catching Mahi that way. I rarely see anyone else out there fly fishing and get some looks from people when they see me fly fishing. I think that most people associate fly fishing with trout and streams. I will go fly fishing for pompano on the beach when they are running and get a lot of looks and questions. I don't catch as much as I would if I brought my surf rod and a chair but I still catch a few here and there. 

That being said I agree with what others said, I don't think there is enough fly fisherman in the area to support a dedicated shop. The Orvis store in Sandestin, Bass Pro and Old Florida Outfitters on 30A (Seaside) are the only places around here that I know of that sell fly fishing equipment. Bass Pro survives because it sells a lot of other stuff, Orvis because of the corporate ties and most people in there are buying clothing. Old Florida Outfitters sells a lot of clothing and offers a guide service. 

If one were to open a shop it would have to be an "outfitter' type of shop with a good selection of clothing to attract other types of customers, sell a small amount of spinning tackle, offer a guide service, and be involved in the community. Such as offer fly fishing lessons, fly tying classes and maybe run a few fishing tournaments to get your name out there. I would also have a robust web site and have everything available in the store, online as well.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle carries MOST everything you need to tie your own flies and even has a good selection of premade flies.

There was a good shop a few years ago - Dizzy Lizzy’s. The owner, Steve, was a big time fly guy and would stock a wide array of good and high quality fly rods, reels, and lines. He couldn’t keep enough people in the shop to make it.

As others have mentioned - there is a fly club here. I’d start with attending some of their meetings, as that will probably be 2/3 of your potential customers.

There are also people like me that don’t care about joining a club, but are die hard fly fishermen. I travel a lot and usually just visit fly shops wherever my travels take me.

In addition to GBB&T, within driving distance you also have - Church Mouse in Fairhope, Sam‘s Bait and Tackle in Orange Beach, BPS - Eastern Shore and Destin, Orvis Sandestin, and Old Florida Outfitters in Watercolor.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Sent you a PM. 
I’d love to see a proper fly shop around here. I just hope there would be enough business to make it work.


----------

